# Skipped: Event already recorded.



## AduroT (Nov 18, 2007)

I hate hate hate this! I've missed several shows and second halves of others because of this. 

First time it happened the guide was wrong. It listed the usual shows and their info, but instead they aired a movie. Next week the guide displayed the usual shows, with the same info the previous week, and while they did air, the DVR did not record them, because it thought it had already recorded them the previous week.

Other times it will air a movie or other special which is longer than the usual shows. The first block of record time will catch it, but then the second block of time will say "Oh, I've already recorded this.. SKIP!" and thus I miss the endings.

Manual timers do nothing to fix this, it will skip them on manual or named or anything. Is there an option somewhere to turn this "feature" off?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I check my "Daily Schedule" daily ... three presses of the DVR button (don't hide skipped).

Skipped items will show with lines through them. Highlight the skipped item and the reason will show at the top of the screen. Select it for more details and a "Restore" button where you can override the machine's decision to skip the event (or "Skip" an item that you don't want recorded).

Did you not delete the bad recording last week? It seems odd that this week didn't record unless the timer was marked "exists in DVR".


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

I had this happen to me too. I recorded a game but didnt get the ending, so I set a manual timer to record just the ending during a replay, while I slept. Woke up the next day and the dvr had decided to skip the event since it 'already existed' so-to-speak. Why would it skip a manually created timer? I mean if I didnt want it to record, I wouldnt of created it.


----------



## Mike1951 (Dec 27, 2005)

I had a problem with the three part "Comance Moon" on CBS.

I had initially set up three individual timers from the program guide and made sure they were active.

Before the first episode, I noticed that the following episodes were set to be skipped, so I restored them.

Unfortunately, I didn't recheck the 508's settings before episode 2.

Apparently, after it had recorded episode 1, it considered episodes 2 and 3 to be the same program and cancelled their timers. They are not even in the history.

So it must not have recognized that these were different shows.


----------

